# Attention Glasgow Cyclists



## fimm (27 Nov 2013)

Not a club, but I thought this was as good a place as any to bring the new CityCyclingGlasgow forum to the attention of Glasgow-based cyclists:
http://citycyclingglasgow.com/

(I'm on the equally excellent CityCyclingEdinburgh http://citycyclingedinburgh.info/bbpress/ if any Edinburgh-based cyclists don't know of it)


----------



## glasgowcyclist (27 Nov 2013)

I'm in!

GC


----------



## Brandane (27 Nov 2013)

Joined - see a few familiar names already!


----------



## phantasmagoriana (27 Nov 2013)

Thanks - joined!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (27 Nov 2013)

Brandane said:


> Joined - see a few familiar names already!


Easier to keep my cycling name unchanged.
Guess not many cyclist would want it anyway


----------



## classic33 (27 Nov 2013)

They even let me in!!!


----------



## Bobby Mhor (19 Dec 2013)

Not Glasgow but near....I'm from the Port.
Off to nosey 

(love these smilies)


----------



## ScotiaLass (19 Dec 2013)

Wish there was one for around my area as Glasgow and Edinburgh are a bit far


----------



## glasgowcyclist (19 Dec 2013)

ScotiaLass said:


> Wish there was one for around my area as Glasgow and Edinburgh are a bit far




Start one!

GC


----------

